# Sevaa's Shop



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

So I'm back finally. I had a financial setback early in the month when I was planning to start over on the '66 Olds. However , since then I've put that off. I've ordered a cheapo Airbrush/Compressor Kit , Dremel Rotary Toll Kit , 2 model kits (I'll get to those in a sec) and some Kustom Kolor Paints off eBay. All in all $230. As I've seen many others just using 1 thread to post all of their great creations , I figured I'd do the same.

I'll be starting off with a '67 GTO (eventually I'll get back to the '66 Olds when hobbylobby stocks back up) The other kit I got was the '68 GT500 Stang , not exactly what I wanted but meh all hobbylobby had. Also couldn't find the '77 Chevy Van , no biggie.

Thus far I've completed the engine assembly , I went with the Blown & Injected motor , hate how it was molded in blue , made it a PITA to paint the block. Now I'm working on the interior , but have come to a halt until I decide for sure what color I'm going to settle with. I'm pretty sure I'm going to be painting it Plum Mist with tan interior. I'll post pictures as time permits. Taking my time so I don't mess this one up like I did on the olds 

... To be continued!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Great to see you back - looking forward to the pics when you upload them!


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's what I've gotten done today thus far. Trying to finish the interior before I go to bed , but the front seats are a bit confusing , no markings for it and the instructions are vague.


Closeup of interior shell. Went with Black since Tan didn't quite work with the blue molding , would have taken 3+ coats to hide the blue underneath.


The motor assembly. Bit blurry.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome back Sevaa. Glad things are going better for you now. That is weird-- your Goat molded in blue. Wonder if you paint it all with a gray primer first-- might make it a lot easier for your color coats to cover it up. Your original color scheme sounded very cool, but the black interior will go good with the plum color very nicely:thumbsup: Looking forward to seeing it come together, and good luck with it


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

Schwinnster said:


> Welcome back Sevaa. Glad things are going better for you now. That is weird-- your Goat molded in blue. Wonder if you paint it all with a gray primer first-- might make it a lot easier for your color coats to cover it up. Your original color scheme sounded very cool, but the black interior will go good with the plum color very nicely:thumbsup: Looking forward to seeing it come together, and good luck with it


Any special primer? Reason I ask is the stang is molded in Lime Gold , so I'm sure to run into the same problems , would love to avoid them lol.


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

Got the seats in , they seem to look ok where they are. I just had to do a little cut on the bottom of the seats and smooth it out. Got the idea of where to place them by using good ole google for images of other goats.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I usually use whatever general use primer I can get on sale for paint prep work. I also use a "High Build" primer to help conceal sanding scratches in bodywork. Different horses for different courses. To prep colored plastic, just give it a couple of good coats of regular primer (The cheap stuff from WalMart works great for me) as a barrier coat and you'll be good to go. Another trick is to use different shades of primer for different color top coats. I use black primer under dark colors and red oxide primer under reds, for instance, unless I'm trying for other effects. For instance, I recently completed a '77 Firebird for someone as a replica of a car her father once owned. The car's interior was almost the same shade of red as the exterior so I used the same color inside and out, with the slightly lighter interior over gray primer and the outside over dark red primer. After shooting the interior with DullCote, there was just the right amount of difference in the shades of red.


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome. That's what I wanted to know , if the wally world stuff would suffice. I noticed the testors 3oz cans at Hobby Lobby was outrageous. I'm still waiting on a shipment of paints to arrive before I paint my body (if it has the proper purple lol)


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

Finished the goat. Not too impressed with it , however , it's ok for my amateur skill. I'll pick up lil hints and tips along the way. Here's the end pictures (forgot to paint the pipes , those will be painted with testor's aluminum) 


























































While I'm still writing this post and thinking about it ... How do you guys deal with those tiny itsy bitsy pieces? Such as the rear view mirror.

Also , I'm certain I didn't place the body on the chassis right , the chassis is like further in the body instead of even with it idk.

Next project will be the '68 GT500


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

The chassis looks all right - It looks like it's lined up right to me. 

As for the small parts, patience is the first thing. As usual, make sure there is no paint or plating where you're applying glue. Make sure the model is braced firmly so that it won't move, and then brace your hand against your table as well to steady it. Some guys swear by tweezers for this kind of work, but even with my sausage fingers I find them to be more trouble tha they're worth.

Oh yeah, one more thing: NO CAFFEINE for at least three hours before you try to install the little thingys!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

he he he - I got a kick out of the "no caffeine" comment!:thumbsup:

Also, I love the larger pics, Sevaa - makes it much easier to view. It looks great, man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks guys! @scott , the other pictures are large just thumbnail for the thread (you have to click em to view larger) but I figured wth and started posting the full size photos. There is alot of detail I left out on the goat , but I'll probably go back and get those before I set it in it's final resting place.

@Jim , thanks for the tip  I just thought the body was supposed to be exactly even with the chassis line , but after looking at the wheel wells , looks ok. Not too bad for my first completed model since I was a kid lol.

As for the GT500 , not sure when I'll crack the box open on that , I'm thinking of maybe waiting a little bit. Get a few other models done before I jump in the GT500. Ordered a few kits from the web. '77 Chevy Van , '66 Nova , '57 BelAir and a '49 Merc


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

*Eleanor*

Weekend boredom sets in .. I opened the '68 Mustang kit , looked at the instruction sheet .. still have til Monday to recieve the other kits .. Monday brings a work week and less time to work on a kit .. so .. Saturday morning brings a new picture ....










All primered (Thanks Jim for the tip!) this kit was molded in Lime Gold , so figured it would make for a PITA to paint. I'll be working on this kit today a little and some of tomorrow. Have a big easter dinner with family tomorrow so won't get much done I'm sure. Will be taking my time with this kit as I absolutely love mustangs , especially Eleanor (I know this is the wrong year kit for Eleanor but I couldn't find a '67 GT500).

Also I noticed no decal racing stripes , any tips for painting my own stripes? I'm completely new to thinking off the instruction sheet , but it's something I would love to do! I'd love to mimic the color scheme of Eleanor.

I thought about making my own decal , but have no idea how to do that either lol. I was going to make year appropriate license plates but can't seem to get that right either. Anyways , thanks for looking/following!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

You'll be able to mimic the color scheme of the Nicholas Cage "Gone In 60 Seconds" Eleanor, but you'll have a hard time replicating the actual car with this kit. The movie studio took lots of liberties with the old girl. First of all, the car in the movie was based on a stock-ish looking '67 Mustang GT, NOT a Shelby GT500! They CALLED it a GT500, but it had a slightly modified standard Mustang front end, not the fiberglass Shelby unit. The movie car had fiberglass rocker panel cladding (with the exhaust dump cut-out molded into it) that no production Shelby car ever wore. I figured all this out the hard way: Soon after seeing the movie for the first time, I stripped a 1970's AMT GT500 that I had built as a kid to rebuild it as Eleanor... THEN I realized that the front end wasn't even close to the movie car. I don't recall offhand it the car in the film had a Shelby-style rear end or not.

Some time, I'd like to build the Eleanor from the REAL "Gone In 60 Seconds", the Toby Halicki cult classic from the early 1970's.


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Jim , I did NOT do my research on this lol. After reading your post I decided to dig into the movie car , found an autoblog where the actual movie car was auctioned off for $216,700 , with plenty of pictures  http://www.autoblog.com/2009/01/19/barrett-jackson-2009-gone-in-60-seconds-eleanor-movie-car/

So since I don't have scratchbuilding experience , or yet box building experience , I'll just focus on a stock build of the 68 mustang and later down the road can always give it another go with some scratchbuilding.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

That's a good way to go. Build out of the box first to develop your basic skills, venturing a little further into detailing and scratchbuilding as you feel comfortable doing so. One thing to keep in mind: NEVER LET IT BECOME A CHORE! This is a hobby; it's supposed to be fun. If adding the details begins to seem too much like work, then guess what - It IS work! I even backed off from adding such typical detail items as spark plug wires for a couple of years when I got to the point where making up the distributors for my Corvair models and running the wires down low on the engines beneath the carburetors got to be too much of a chore. I continued to add dipsticks, something very few guys seem to add to their builds... On a Corvair engine they're right up top and easily accessable, which makes them very easy to add.

Have fun with your Shelby Mustang - make it the best Shelby Mustang that you can while having fun with it and hopefully learning something about the hobby along the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

CorvairJim said:


> Some time, I'd like to build the Eleanor from the REAL "Gone In 60 Seconds", the Toby Halicki cult classic from the early 1970's.


I've been looking on these cars, and I wasn't going to be the old curmudgeon who said something like this. 

Maybe Jim, if you find a good source for the proper kits, you could help me out. My grand ambition is to build two dioramas from that movie: the jump, and the light pole.

Alternately, wouldn't it be fun to build Maindrian's warehouse full of cars?

Sevaa: Jim's right. If it becomes a chore, it loses it's fun. I just finished a project that I thought was going to finish me. Do what you are comfortable with, and then just a little bit more.


----------

